# !POS Seidio 1750 battery sucks!



## n2imagination (Jun 21, 2011)

I just wanted to warn about the piece of $h1t Seidio 1750 battery for the thunderbolt. I recently got this only for the fact that it was 25% off and free shipping. Had a Seidio batt for my Eris before this and it did help a bit on battery life. This one however has not at all. Not only did it not help it has lasted less than 8 hrs per charge. I was getting 14hr + out of the stock battery with tiamats kernel undervolted -.50. I have tried every calibration, battery wipe, charge and drain, can think of. I will give Seidio one opportunity to call this one a dud and try one replacement but so far it is terrible.


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

Third party accessories continue to disappoint and the world goes on


----------



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

Seidio is notorious for overselling their battery capacities, I have the 3200mah and the HTC 2750mah, and i tend to get better performance out of the 2750


----------



## Bxrider117 (Jul 15, 2011)

I am glad to know that the battery is not worth it. Sorry that you spent the money on it. I have the 1600mah Seidio battery and that continually under performs against the stock battery. I definitely will not be buying this one.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

i have a trexcell 1700ma battery and it is the same way. i knew that going into it, but it is pretty bad. i ate through 70% of my battery in 3 hours, though i was using it constantly while i was waiting for my car to be fixed. but still.

either way, i dont feel too bad about my battery though, as i said, i knew the specs were bogus, and it was $10. for $10 to have an extra battery that i can get 10 hours out of is just fine by me.


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

I tried the trexcell 3500 and its crap. the HTC 2750 is really the best buy


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

If I were you guys unsatisfied with Seidio's I'd write some emails calling them out on BSing the capacity while charging you premium pricing.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

(not trying to be a dick - this is me trying to help others to learn from your experience)

This is yet another person learning the hard way that cell phone batteries that are the same size won't have a higher capacity and definitely do NOT command a premium price. If they're cheaper than OEM batteries, then go for it as a way to save money, but never expect one of these to be better than a new OEM battery. Better than an old OEM battery that's losing the ability to hold charge, definitely. But better than a healthy OEM batter, no way!

I'm sure there have been some rare exceptions and will continue to be (rare exceptions), but this is the general rule of thumb to go by and is what to expect. Any time you pay premium for a battery the same size as OEM, expect to be wasting your money. If you go into it with any other expectations, then you have unreasonable expectations. After all, what are your expectations if you buy a Rolex from some random guy on the street? If you really expect to get an authentic and non-stolen Rolex, you have unreasonable expectations. That's all these "extended battery" companies are - people breaking the law to screw you over. Go into it with the proper expectations.

(Those who lie about the capacity yet only charge $20 for 3 batteries + charger, well, perhaps they're breaking the law but given that you're getting the batteries at a discount, it's somewhat "moral". But lying to you while charging you double, well, that's just wrong.)


----------



## linuxguru (Aug 2, 2011)

I have to disagree my 3200mah performance is excellent but so is my HTC one but if u pay attention and fully charge battery then take a mutli-meter to the 2700mah it actually charges the battery over the rate stated im gettin readings ov 4201mah and my seidio is getting 4145mah at full charge no bump with both. And im running CM 7.1 Heavy Heavy use getting close to 12 hours


----------

